#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  foto van amp die 2*750wrms geeft voor 150

## vegapower

dit is em...de doppler oronge bullpower amp.
2 ker 750wrms @ 4hm.
en dat voor 150...(nieuw)
wat denken jullie ervan?

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Zit behoorlijk veel in voor maar 150
Mijn reactie: vind het nogal ongeloofwaardig.
Die ringkern alleen al kan dik 70 kosten volgens mij.

----------


## sis

Niet te geloven en nog mooi bekabeld ook,
heb je een foto van voor-en achterkant ?
sis

----------


## laserguy

Dit is geen 2x725W RMS hoor. Daar is die ringkern iets te klein voor. Voor dit vermogen mochten die 4 powerelco's ook best wat groter. Zet hem eens op je bank onder belasting en doe eens wat metingen? Een ding is echter zeker waar: ook al zou hij slechts 2x500W RMS blijken te zijn dan nog is het een hele goeie koop!!

----------


## vegapower

foto`s van de voor en achterkant ga ik nog nemen...duitse ebay... 175 verzending in...

----------


## Pino

Ik hou het ook op max 750 watt piek vermogen; maximaal! Veel te weinig buffercapaciteit om dat vermogen te kunnen leveren.
Staat er ergens bij hoe lang en in welke bandbreedte deze versterker dat vermogen kan leveren?
Soms staat er bij dat dat bij 1 kHz is en maximum 0,5 ms namelijk...
Ookal geeft hij maar 150 à 200 Watt RMS, dan nog steekt ie inderdaad mooi in elkaar voor dat geld; en is het zeker geen miskoop (op voorwaarde dat je voldoende hebt met dat vermogen natuurlijk).

Groetels,
Pino

----------


## vegapower

Technische Daten:   
Spannungsversorgung: ~220 V +/- 10% 50/60 Hz (110 V / 60 Hz) 
Ausgangsleistung sinus: 
Stereo 4 Ohm 2 x 750 W  
Stereo 8 Ohm 2 x 500 W  
Frequenzbereich: 20 - 20 000 Hz  
Dämpfungsfaktor: 250 
Klirrfaktor: &lt; 0,03 %  
Geräuschspannungsabstand: &gt; 103 dB  
Mindesteingangsspannung: 0,775 V / 1 V / 1,44 V  
Eingangsimpedanz: 20 kOhm 
Eingangsbuchsen: 2 x XLR-Einbaubuchsen, 2 x Klinke-Einbaubuchsen  
Ausgangsbuchsen: 2 x Speakon, 2 x Schraubklemmanschluss  
Steuerelemente: Netzschalter, Gain-Regler (einer pro Kanal), Betriebswahlschalter-Stereo/Parallel, Ground Lift, Input-Level-Select (0,775 V/1 V/1,44 V), Limiter  
LED Anzeige (pro Kanal): Power, Protect, Level 
Schutzschaltung: Kurzschlussschutzschaltung, Gleichspannungsschutzschaltung, Thermoschutzschaltung, Überlastschutzschaltung, Softstart  
Bauweise: Stahlchassis 
Maße: 483 x 452 x 89 mm 2HE 
Gewicht: 21,5 kg

----------


## Gast1401081

Ben zeer benieuwd naar de waarde van de zekering. 
Heb op E-bay dezelfde eindbak ook al voor 115 euri zien passeren, waarschijnlojk een faillissement partijtje of zo. Ik kan ook al geen website vinden van de fabrikant...

----------


## vegapower

15amp

----------


## Gast1401081

bij 220 is dat dan 3300 watt, beetje veel voor een 2x 750 W

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Kijk naar het design van het front, tov dit:


Wie het van wie gepikt heeft weet ik niet, ofwel heeft powersoft het front bijeengeperst, ofwel heeft doppler het uitgerokken.

----------


## test12

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> bij 220 is dat dan 3300 watt, beetje veel voor een 2x 750 W



De zekering wil niet zeggen dat de versterker ook 15A opneemt. Dateq HPA 800 b.v. levert max 1400W RMS is 23kg en is ook
met 15A afgezekerd en ik denk ook nog wel andere, 10A zou te krap zijn. De voedings elco's zien er niet echt overtuigend
uit voor het opgegeven vermogen. Ik beweer niet dat het niet zou kunnen, maar toch. Je krijgt veel gewicht voor je geld
en als hij goed en betrouwbaar functioneerd, ook heel veel versterker al zou die z'n RMS vermogens spec niet geheel halen.

Herman

----------


## Max

Hier nog een voorbeeld van veel wattjes voor weinig geld
Foto is van een T-amp (gelijkwaardig aan de Dap Paladium)

----------


## Gast1401081

hou die fotoos ff klein, met photoshop oid. 

Ik hang de laatste tijd veel via een 56k-modem...

----------


## Dj Nvie

dat is pas een vergrotende kijk!-&gt; hij is alweer verkleind  :Wink: 
-&gt; maar wat zou de kwaliteit hiervan nou zijn[?]

----------


## Klaaske

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dj Nvie_
> 
> dat is pas een vergrotende kijk!
> -&gt; maar wat zou de kwaliteit hiervan nou zijn[?]



Vraag het aan Davy of Dieter, die hebben er zo-wie-zo ervaring mee.

----------


## Max

Edit: Foto verkleind

----------


## luc2366

"gelijkwaardig aan de Dap Paladium"...

gelijkaardig zal je bedoelen  :Wink: 
(DAP: 1 ventilator en GEEN limiter)

----------


## DJ-BJ-sl

euhm effe een reactie lijkt inderdaad heel sterk op een dap paladium .ik heb er namelijk ook 1 , er zitten ook wel degelijk 2 ventilatoren in. :Big Grin: en deze maken heel wat toeren als ze 90 grade zouden draaien konden ze opstijgen  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## vegapower

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...?TOPIC_ID=9161 

regel 3 nederlands, duidelijk leesbaar.

&lt;gerard&gt;

----------


## Dr. Edie

Hey Max, mijn foto, mijn T-Amp[8D]

En bevalt me prima, heb de Limiter nog niet in werking gekregen, hehe, evenals de lichtjes in me JBL SF25's kunnen laten oplichten[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

En JA, de T-Amp (is op de limiter na) INDENTIEK aan de Palladium reeks ! Let wel; dit is de iets oudere T-Amp reeks, en ja: ook de Palladium reeks heeft twee ventilator's.

Meer foto's;
http://members.home.nl/heiligbloed/t-amp

Mvg
Edie Wojciechowski

----------


## Art of Noize

De ProDJuser M-serie is ook volgens hetzelfde (is toch crest?)ontwerp. Deze is 2 x1100watt@4 ohm.
zie onder.
[img]E:\prodjuser m720.jpg[/img]

edit: plaatje komt nog gaat even niet op de manier zoals ik het me voorgesteld had.

groet, Art

----------


## DJ.T

Je kunt ook niet naar je computer linken!
Het is handig als je hem eerst even upload  :Wink:

----------


## Dj Nvie

deze?

----------


## Art of Noize

Ja maar dan de binnenkant :-)

Art

----------


## Dj Nvie

daar valt niet over te google'n  :Big Grin:

----------


## jack

Als de knoppen toevalig hetzelfde eruitziet als een crest is het nog geen crest ontwerp!!!!

----------


## BAJ productions

waar koop je nu dat ding?

link mogenlijk?

----------


## vegapower

op ebay (duitse)
de naam van de kerel is seccoshop
het is een oostenryker.
mailadres heb ik niet. [B)]

----------


## Art of Noize

@Jack:
de prodjuser is intern zowat gelijk aan de T-amp en de China-Crest (CPX?) en ook de amp. van het topic.
de Prodjuser werkt met de standaard toshiba-torren, wat er in de anderen zit weet ik niet.
Prodjuser ook meer elco's voor het zelfde vermogen.
2 meer dan in de T-amp, dubbel zoveel als in de bull amp.
china-crest weet ik zo niet.

groet, Art

----------


## jurjen_barel

Nu wordt de DAP Palladium wel naast de T-Amp gezet, maar ik dacht dat de Boost PX-serie nog altijd het meest erop leek. [:I]

----------


## Dr. Edie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> Nu wordt de DAP Palladium wel naast de T-Amp gezet, maar ik dacht dat de Boost PX-serie nog altijd het meest erop leek. [:I]



Nee, de Boost heeft een andere opbouw; 
http://members.home.nl/heiligbloed/l...orum/boost.jpg

De Palladium;
http://members.home.nl/heiligbloed/l.../palladium.jpg

De T-Amp;
http://members.home.nl/heiligbloed/t-amp/tamp%20004.jpg
(trotse bezitter :Smile: )

Toch denk ik dat ze bij Boost dezelfde componenten gebruikt hebben, echter beide kanalen op één koelblok gemonteerd hebben (= goedkoper, o.a. scheelt het telkens een ventilator, en op een paar duizend stuks scheelt het een paar duizend Euro's). De Boose is 3HE, alle 3 aangegeven versterkers zien en horen spelen, vrij weinig verschil merkbaar. Ik heb afgelopen week met Mark (TCMC) de Dap Palladium 1600 vergeleken met de T-Amp XP2400, de T-Amp had een softstart, verder weinig verschil merkbaar. 

Foto's hiervan zullen binnenkort gepost worden, zelf ben ik zéér tevreden over de versterker's, en kan slechts 1 nadeel vinden: de fragiele behuizing, maar in een stevige flightcase heb je hier geen last meer van. Ik stuur er 2 stuks JBL SF25 mee aan, en dit gaan nogsteeds prima. Wel zat er op de T-Amp een kleine printfout (dus wanneer je een 4-polige Speakon zou aansluiten (met bekabeling 4 polig) zou je kortsluiting krijgen doordat pin 2+ en 2- samen gesoldeerd zaten. Door een kleine correctie is dit verholpen (niet persé nodig; ik gebruik alleen 2-polige, maar in geval dat..) en tevens is uitbranden niet meer mogelijk.

Groet,
Edie

----------


## vegapower

1 nadeel is er aan de amps.... ik heb ze al op verschillende manieren willen bridgen en het lukt niet. als ik dan probeer klinkt het even hard. + als ik dan hard ga kryg ik soms op de bas een plop en de subs [xx(]

----------


## Dr. Edie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door vegapower_
> 
> 1 nadeel is er aan de amps.... ik heb ze al op verschillende manieren willen bridgen en het lukt niet. als ik dan probeer klinkt het even hard. + als ik dan hard ga kryg ik soms op de bas een plop en de subs [xx(]



Hoi, op hoeveel ohm heb je geprobeert te bruggen? Ikzelf heb het bruggen nog niet geprobeert (ook niet nodig geweest). Ik zal na de carnaval eens kijken wat het precies uitmaakt.

Iig met die plop uiteraard goed uitkijken, en voorlopig niet meer spelen op bridge! Maar das logisch.

Edie

----------


## vegapower

1 rcf l18/851 ..8ohm..nagemeten komt deze op net geen 7ohm. normaal kan ie het aan...want ik heb al met zo´n 2 per kant gespeeld en dat wil zeggen dat je rond de 3ohm draait.. natuurlijk is er weerstand van de kabel ect. maar zat ik nog onder de 4 ohm.. hy werdt wel iets warmer als normaal maar dat is normaal. werdt niet supperheet en kheb nen hele tyd ligge boenke. en hy bleef doorgaan [8D]

----------


## Sietse

> citaat:_Geplaatst door vegapower_
> 
> 
> dit is em...de doppler oronge bullpower amp.
> 2 ker 750wrms @ 4hm.
> en dat voor 150...(nieuw)
> wat denken jullie ervan?



Dit is een foto van een amp die er van binnen erg op lijkt. Er zit meer in, en lever slechts 600 watt aan 4 ohm. Lijkt me duidelijk dus  :Smile:

----------


## vegapower

de kern van de doppler lijkt wel groter !!

----------


## ronny

dat mag ik hopen ja.hij leverd ook meer vermogen namelijk, dus die kern moet wel groter zijn....

die onderste versterker is trouwens een amdj V3000 waarschijnlijk. 

mvg
ronny

----------


## Janpa

Nee hoor volgens mij is dit wel eem american audio versterker maar geen v3000 maar een kleinere. Wij testen op dit moment enige 3000 versterkers tijdens de carnaval. In de volgende setup een V3000 gebrugd op een laag kast met 2x 18" ls vermogen 1400 watt afgegeven acc. vermogen 1900 watt. En de V3000 versterkers werken gewoon goed. ( ik heb hier menig top merk op door zijn knieen zien gaan) Ook zit er een sub filter in van 20 tot 250 hz en dat is erg handig.

----------


## Sietse

Het gaat hier wel om de V3000..

----------


## vegapower

we hebben getest..een CREAST CA6 en de dopller hetzelfde liedje op dezelfde kast en tot tegen de protection lampje.
de crest ging harder in het diep. maar we gaan een scoop ding ophangen om uit te meten.maarja.. prys van 2000 tegenover 150..daar zit wel het addertje  :Big Grin: echt heel veel moet em wel niet onderdoen... ik ben er wreed trots op mijn ampje [^]

----------


## arie

je bent goed gek als je voor een ca tje 6  2000euro betaald!!!!!!!!Er zit heus wel verschil tussen een Crest en een goedkoper alternatief, misschien merk je het nu nog niet maar straks over tien jaar wel!En hoe is de betrouwbaarheid?Doe mij maar gewoon een gerenormeerd merk.groeten arie



ps binnenkort misschien crest pro 10001! 2x5000w 1ohm

----------


## vegapower

are 2000zal beetje veel zyn..maar tssen de 1500 en 2000zal em wel ergens steken hoor.. en natuurlijk na 10 jaar is die dopler wss versleten  :Wink:  geld steekt natuurlijk ergens in [8D]

----------


## PowerSound

2* 600Wrms (4 Ohms), 599 BTW Incl. 168.000 microfahrad capacitors.

Wie doet beter ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sietse

Worden die ag audio pro amps nou ook al echt gebruikt door verschillende mensen? En wat zijn de ervaringen hiermee OTR?

----------


## PowerSound

Meer info begin maart Sietse  :Wink:

----------


## mcproductions

Ooit gevonden(inhoud) bij grof vuil, de kast heb ik er zelf bij gekocht. 

2x 100 watt :Big Grin:

----------


## Sietse

Daar gaat de lay-out  :Frown:

----------


## ronny

ja idd, maak die foto's eens eerst kleiner, want zo door dit topic bladeren is ook maar niks.

hoedanook: grappig ding, waar is de versterker nu?[ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:      zie wel een kastje met transfo, afvlaking, gelijkrichting,...  :Big Grin: 
Noemden ze dat vroeger versterker?  tegenwoordig noemt dat een voedingsbron[ :Embarrassment: )]

mvg
ronny

----------


## Carl

Ik zie nochtans duidelijk 2 x de woorden "Power Amplifier" staan, jij niet Ronny?
Dit zijn IC's waar alles inzit, voeding, preamp, poweramp etc.
Alleen maar aansluiten en op een koelplaat schroeven (vijzen) en klaar.
Met vriendelijke groeten,

----------


## ronny

he natuurlijk had ik dat wel gezien. Bedoelde het meer ironisch. het lijkt meer op een voeding dan op een versterker :Big Grin: 

mvg
ronny

----------

